# A great idea for dust control for a router table.



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I got this email from Incra today and they have a great idea to help with dust control on their router table. I have a Kreg router table so it won't work for me but maybe they will copy Incras idea or I could bore some holes. Here is a link and be sure to watch the video.

Don

http://www.incrementaltools.com/Individual_INCRA_CleanSweep_MagnaLOCK_Rings_p/inc-csring-single.htm


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Another innovative router idea, but wonder if that unit will fit ANY router & table. Incra dust collector and 6 rings is priced at $171 USD, while the individual rings are $11each USD, or all 6 rings for $50 USD. Me thinks a box could be built to house any size router - with or with out a lift, and with the Incra rings using a similar door idea with hose hook-up, it may work just as well. Be safe.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Another innovative router idea, but wonder if that unit will fit ANY router & table. Incra dust collector and 6 rings is priced at $171 USD, while the individual rings are $11each USD, or all 6 rings for $50 USD. Me thinks a box could be built to house any size router - with or with out a lift, and with the Incra rings using a similar door idea with hose hook-up, it may work just as well. Be safe.


That's exactly what I am doing on my latest router table build. I thought about buying the Incra box however it required an additional adapter to fit the Kreg table so I built a framework underneath to attach my own shop made box. I also made my own plate with removable insert rings and I'm just going to drill holes in them as you mentioned. I'll post some pics as soon as I get a chance to finish it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*seems counter productive...*

Unless I'm incorrect, my router motors blow upward to avoid sucking dust into them. Now we come along and want to draw the dust back down against the router motor's blower....

I just checked, and yup, the router motor cooling air blows up.

It don't make no sense to me, maybe I'm missin somthin?


----------

